
A thousand pounds of dynamite (2014) - latchkey
https://magazine.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-of-dynamite
======
dfboyd
This article about the same occurrence is better constructed, because it
doesn't start with the perpetrators; it starts with the bomb.

[https://www.damninteresting.com/the-zero-armed-
bandit/](https://www.damninteresting.com/the-zero-armed-bandit/)

------
NPMaxwell
I'm interested in the Atavist Magazine itself. An evolution of the magazine
industry. From its About-Us, it looks like it's a side project for its
editors. Given the labor put into this article, Atavist appears to pay
traditional investigative-journalism fees for its stories. Supported by
subscription.

------
jron
Podcast with the author: [http://swordandscale.com/sword-and-scale-
episode-70/](http://swordandscale.com/sword-and-scale-episode-70/)

------
GaryNumanVevo
This is probably one of the better long form articles I've read in a long
time. Completely captivated me

~~~
craftyguy
I disagree. It is exceedingly long, and there was no indication about what it
was even going to be about. I wasn't able to decide if it was worth investing
all of the time required to read it, so I decided not to.

Someone else in this thread posted this article, which does it right. There's
a one-liner summary at the top and everything:
[https://www.damninteresting.com/the-zero-armed-
bandit/](https://www.damninteresting.com/the-zero-armed-bandit/)

------
dsfyu404ed
The decency of the FBI (never thought you'd read that phrase, right?) toward
the sons/brothers amazes me. If I got caught up in something like this I would
fully expect the FBI to make my life hell and escalate the situation possibly
resulting in bullet holes in members of my family. I guess times were
different back then or maybe you get treated nicer when you have information
they want.

------
verdverm
Why is it that I can't even read the first sentence before being pestered with
a "sign up for our..." May I have some time to evaluate you offering so I can
make an informed choice?

~~~
marssaxman
For years now I have had a policy of instantly closing any tab which treats me
that way. I don't even close/cancel the overlay, I just close the tab and
leave.

